# An idea I'm kicking around...



## Tango (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a bit of a story circling around in tha back of my mind lately. It's about this guy/gal who is a treasure hunter that looks for galleons that sank and such. Now, the story doesn't focus on that, but how he/she got to be a treasure hunter. 

The story is mostly the adventures of the main character and friends as they scavange for 'treasure'' to get by on, since they will be a gang of cubs living in the streets and docks of a coastal city. The story will include various details about the 'code of the scavenger/treasure hunter', adventures that the group goes on (suchs as recovering lead from a sunken ferry boat while avoiding the Harbor Patrol), and such. The story is about anthros with no humans. 

As most know, I'm new here but I'd like to contribute to the FA community and entertain some of you with stories. I might put out a chapter a week or so.

Any feedback would be nice.


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Just so long as it doesn't turn into porn.


----------



## Tango (Feb 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> Just so long as it doesn't turn into porn.


 
No and/or eww!


----------



## Monster. (Feb 9, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> No and/or eww!


Perfect! Go with the story; as long as you don't break forum rules, I'd be happy to take a read.


----------



## Dexter Fox (Feb 9, 2011)

Seems like an idea with real potential. It'll be interesting to see how the character goes through this journey.


----------

